

Google Acquires VirusTotal - hornokplease
http://blog.virustotal.com/2012/09/an-update-from-virustotal.html

======
charonn0
Just don't make me use a Google account instead of a VT API key and I'll be
happy.

------
yoseph
Is it weird that I read the title as, "Google Acquihires VirusTotal"?

edit: no disrespect to the VT team. Congrats to them!

